# Something most people don't know.



## FishingMudGuy (Aug 13, 2014)

Share something that you think most people don't know. I'll start it off with something my kids actually edumicated me about:

Honey is made from bee vomit.


----------



## CAMDEX (Jul 29, 2013)

Distilled water doesn't conduct electricity.


----------



## jackcu (Dec 28, 2004)

I always found it amazing that you can rent Airplanes like you rent cars. If you have the proper license plus about a 3 hour check out your good to go.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

You can land a pontoon plane on a gravel road.....once.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Unlike what most were taught, Jesus did not change Saul's name to Paul upon his conversion on the road to Damascus.


----------



## g_mo (Jun 27, 2005)

Grizzly Adams did have a beard.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Shellac is an animal product. Made by the Lac bug.


----------



## FishingMudGuy (Aug 13, 2014)

Frankenstein is really the scientist's name and not the monster.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

When a male bee climaxes, their testicles explode then they die. (found this on the interweb)


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

The Outer Space Treaty was considered by the Legal Subcommittee in 1966 and agreement was reached in the General Assembly in the same year ( resolution 2222 (XXI)). The Treaty was largely based on the Declaration of Legal Principles Governing the Activities of States in the Exploration and Use of Outer Space, which had been adopted by the General Assembly in its resolution 1962 (XVIII) in 1963, but added a few new provisions. The Treaty was opened for signature by the three depository Governments (the Russian Federation, the United Kingdom and the United States of America) in January 1967, and it entered into force in October 1967. The Outer Space Treaty provides the basic framework on international space law, including the following principles:

-the exploration and use of outer space shall be carried out for the benefit and in the interests of all countries and shall be the province of all mankind;
- outer space shall be free for exploration and use by all States;
- outer space is not subject to national appropriation by claim of sovereignty, by means of use or occupation, or by any other means;
- States shall not place nuclear weapons or other weapons of mass destruction in orbit or on celestial bodies or station them in outer space in any other manner;
- the Moon and other celestial bodies shall be used exclusively for peaceful purposes;
astronauts shall be regarded as the envoys of mankind;
- States shall be responsible for national space activities whether carried out by governmental or non-governmental entities;
- States shall be liable for damage caused by their space objects; 
- and States shall avoid harmful contamination of space and celestial bodies.


----------



## Fishing Logic (Aug 25, 2005)

The brain named itself.


----------



## Mark454 (May 21, 2007)

Where the cat is.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Dead people can get goosebumps.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Be careful, liberalism truly is a disease. It is caught by watching the media.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

There are more stars in the universe than grains of sand on earth.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

A martini is made with gin.
A Kangaroo Cocktail is made with vodka (aka vodka martini)


----------



## FishingMudGuy (Aug 13, 2014)

A 2X4 is really a 1-1/2" x 3-1/2"


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

The Catholic church declared beaver's a fish in the 1800's so that catholic's could eat protein on fridays during lent. Same with nutria rats in Brazil if im not mistaken.


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

in most cases Handedness is determined by which testicle hangs lower if your left does you are most likely right handed and vise versa


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Flax seed should be used in carefully measured amounts in your smoothie.

Wooo!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk


----------



## reload56 (Apr 6, 2012)

atcfisherman said:


> Be careful, liberalism truly is a disease. It is caught by watching the media.


Conservatives would prefer to roll the world back to pre civil war times.


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

you can make almost any shotgun shell into a slug by cutting it in half at the wad. Want to kill a pig but all you have is you 12 gauge and some 7 1/2 dove loads? Cut that shell in half.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Rosa Parks was not the first Black Woman to not give up her seat to a White person. Claudette Colvin was (well first documented anyways)

Rosa Parks was Secretary for the NAACP at the time and stole the idea for attention because Colvin was a minor. She went on that famous bus ride with the intention to make a scene and be the face of the movement.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

reload56 said:


> Conservatives would prefer to roll the world back to pre civil war times.


False

if your hinting to slavery, then remember it was the Democrats who formed the KKK...in its early days, the group was loosely bound by one main principle: launching a reign of terror against Republican leaders black and white

IMO the liberals and media still try to change history and make little situations, if even subliminal...like MSNBC host Chris Hayes did just recently...Republican senators Ted Cruz, Rand Paul, and Marco Rubio...he put them on playing cards...all Kings, so when they showed the image on TV, they spread out to form KKK


​


----------



## floppodog (Dec 19, 2012)

Birds do hurl.


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

You could shine your headlights with bug spray (Off mosquito repellent)


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

earbuds plugged into the mic jack work as a microphone


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Bunch of em

https://www.reddit.com/r/todayilearned


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

How does a jet engine work for dummies:
Suck, squeeze, bang, blow....


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

The Illuminati have light bulbs burn out just like the rest of us.


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

"God helps those who helps themself." is NOT in the Bible, but is a quote by Benjamin Franklin.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Dogs perfer to poop in alignent with the Earth's magnetic field (facing magnetic north or south).





And Cocaine is a heII of a drug.:ac550:


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Only female bees can sting.


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

WD 40 is made from oranges.


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

when having a fish for a pet, you never have to feed it water, just food.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

The kkk was founded by a bunch of liberals


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Crowhater said:


> you can make almost any shotgun shell into a slug by cutting it in half at the wad. Want to kill a pig but all you have is you 12 gauge and some 7 1/2 dove loads? Cut that shell in half.


The wad is the slug?


----------



## jhen (Mar 25, 2011)

Chickens drink water but don't pee.


----------



## tx.fishead (Jun 4, 2005)

BigNate523 said:


> in most cases Handedness is determined by which testicle hangs lower if your left does you are most likely right handed and vise versa


How does this work for woman?

Spiders will not built a web on chestnut wood.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Car doors do not stop bullets.


----------



## czechmark2 (Jul 15, 2009)

The screw propeller was invented by a Czechoslovakian named Josef Ressel.


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

Inbreeding crushes Marlboros.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Lacking a compass if you can find the sun and have a watch you can determine approximate directions so your dog poos in the right direction.


----------



## housewolf (Nov 24, 2014)

Jackie Robinson was not the first black MLB player.

It was Moses Walker. He played with the Toledo Blue Stockings in 1884.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

An Airbus will not bank more that 67* with the side stick provided the FBW computers are healthy.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

During Marshall Law, elections are suspended.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Timemachine said:


> During Marshall Law, elections are suspended.


Under Coach Law, he would correct your spelling to "Martial"...


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Oh, and one more thing...

Diamonds aren't a girl's best friend... 

Some of us would rather have a fishing pole!


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Thomas Crapper invented the toilet.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

chumy said:


> The wad is the slug?


No.
Everything from the cut by the wad to the crimp goes out the barrel. All the shot stays in the plastic and the crimp doesn't open, so the mass is like a slug.


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

When a tailor ask what side you dress? He doesn't mean what leg goes in your pants first.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

There are a lot more horse's azzes in this world than there are horses...


----------



## Lagunaroy (Dec 30, 2013)

This band's name, and who the dark haired one is.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

the snapper numbers are just fine.
global warming is a ponzi scam and al gore is rich because of it
our medical/insurance/hospital system is truly messed up
our current political system is seriously messed up
free college for everyone is impossible and will never happen


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

ralph7 said:


> No.
> Everything from the cut by the wad to the crimp goes out the barrel. All the shot stays in the plastic and the crimp doesn't open, so the mass is like a slug.


Bird shot can also be made into a slug by opening the crimp and pouring melted wax into the shot.


----------



## Centex fisher (Apr 25, 2006)

The Runaways
Joan Jett


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

If your broker does not do a good job for you, you don't get a refund.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

There are no cats in any of those find the cat threads.....it all an optical illusion


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Mr. Saltwater said:


> Bird shot can also be made into a slug by opening the crimp and pouring melted wax into the shot.


Wow a homemade Glazer slug for a shotgun


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

You have to be at least 16 years old to get a drivers license. You can get a private pilot's license at 14 years old.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Women have more taste buds than men...


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

when you flush a toilet south of the equator it rotates in the opposite direction


----------



## Lav20 (Mar 22, 2005)

reload56 said:


> Conservatives would prefer to roll the world back to pre civil war times.


And how much better was it then?


----------



## Lav20 (Mar 22, 2005)

Lemmings don't kill themselves by jumping off cliffs. It's a myth.


----------



## FSSU3 (Nov 18, 2015)

That.... This is such a waste of time! Haha


----------



## Alexnillo (Jan 10, 2008)

It is summer time right now, south of the equator. December through March.


----------



## Lav20 (Mar 22, 2005)

*$$$$$*

If you start counting at one and spell out the numbers as you go, you won't use the letter "A" until you reach 1,000.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

Flower petals are often covered in cool patterns and designs, but they can only be seen in ultra violet. Bees, butterflies and humming birds can see the patterns, but not humans. Unless they are illuminated by UV light.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

BigNate523 said:


> in most cases Handedness is determined by which testicle hangs lower if your left does you are most likely right handed and vise versa


I must be ambidextrous.


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

MarkU said:


> When a male bee climaxes, their testicles explode then they die. (found this on the interweb)


I don't even want to know how you "stumbled" across that on the intranets. :rotfl:


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

Centex fisher said:


> The Runaways
> Joan Jett


You beat me to it!!


----------



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

most women's expensive perfume's main ingredient is Ambergris (whale puke)

Electricity doesn't flow from + to -

avg. stochiometric pressure on earth is 14.7psi

Sadly, even though McGyver did it, you cannot make a miniature thermonuclear device
out of a bottlecap & an orange peel. BUT, it can make some pretty good low-grade acid, if that's your thing.....


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 9, 2015)

Lav20 said:


> If you start counting at one and spell out the numbers as you go, you won't use the letter "A" until you reach 1,000.


If you start counting at one and spell out the numbers as you go, you won't use the letter "Z" until you reach 1 zillion.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

If you read this entire thread you'll have learned nothing.


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

Centex fisher said:


> The Runaways
> Joan Jett


Just saw her on the Muppets , still sounds good and lookin fine!! :walkingsm


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Every living former U.S. President has a preplanned/practiced funeral OPLAN that will become an OPORD upon his demise.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

markbxr400 said:


> If you start counting at one and spell out the numbers as you go, you won't use the letter "Z" until you reach 1 zillion.


Doesn't 10 have a "zero" in it?


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

Castoreum is an ingredient used for the flavors of rasberry and vanilla. Castoreum comes from the anal glands of the beaver

Blue Bell vanilla ice cream contains castoreum


I have not eaten anything with rasberry flavoring in many years


----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

In mammalians breast & nipples are modified sweat glands !
You can't lick your elbow unless you have a really long tougue .


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

The Cowboys have won 5 superbowls....


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

Queen Elizabeth I bathed once every three months, whether she needed it or not.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

"Twinkle, twinkle little star" and "A B C D...." are both sung to the same tune.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

A commonly used red food dye is made from crushed bugs.


----------



## 2GemsRanch (Jun 27, 2015)

Lagunaroy said:


> This band's name, and who the dark haired one is.


The runaways. Joan jett, cherie currie, lita ford, jackie fox, sandy west


----------



## wiley199 (May 22, 2004)

A barrel of oil is 42 gallons


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

A duck's quack doesn't echo and scientists can't explain why.

It is estimated that at any instant, .07% of the world's population is drunk. That percentage would be much higher on 2 cool


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

BigNate523 said:


> in most cases Handedness is determined by which testicle hangs lower if your left does you are most likely right handed and vise versa


What about girls?


----------



## Jigger (Feb 12, 2009)

A complete filler wire used for tig welding is longer than the height of a 55 gallon drum.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

In the days immediately following the Texan victory at the Battle of San Jacinto and Santa Anna's surrender, the retreating Mexican Army (estimated at 4000) encountered the "Sea of Mud" on the flooded Lissie prairie. For almost 2 weeks they struggled to move men, mules, wagons, and artillery just a few miles through a seemingly endless quagmire created by heavy flooding. The ordeal crushed any thoughts they had of a counterattack and ensured the birth of the Republic of Texas.


----------



## Family Style (Jun 15, 2004)

If your standing on the side of the boat trying to pee and can't.....lick your lips...works every time!


----------



## Family Style (Jun 15, 2004)

SetDaHook said:


> when you flush a toilet south of the equator it rotates in the opposite direction


Yep good information when deciding which direction your bait tank should turn. If you keep bait in a tank in Texas your tank should turn counter clockwise


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Given miles of vacant beach in either direction, parents are somehow compelled to allow their kids to swim among your baited surf rods.


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

the world is full of tests..........
and we are the testee's (sp I know)

that way if you are right handed, you are a rightward oriented testis


----------



## Yak a Tak (Apr 20, 2012)

He's right. It will put a big hole clean through a pig.


----------



## bushwhacker (Sep 30, 2015)

Never try to kill a copperhead with a chainsaw.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

jhen said:


> Chickens drink water but don't pee.


They vent. LOL


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

When the Weatherman says there is a 10% chance of rain, it is that 10 % of the time, under present atmospheric conditions, it has rained, And not 10% of the area will get rain.

Standard atmospheric pressure is 29.92 Millibars


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

The welds alone on a tank weigh 30,000 pounds.....just the welds.....


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

stargazer said:


> When the Weatherman says there is a 10% chance of rain, it is that 10 % of the time, under present atmospheric conditions, it has rained, And not 10% of the area will get rain.
> 
> Standard atmospheric pressure is *29.92 Millibars*


29.92 inches of mercury last time I looked


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

The most worn part on a typical car engine is the Oil pump.
It's the only part that has unfiltered oil going through it


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

According to fishermen there are 7 inches in a foot and 9 ounces in a pound. 

You can boil an egg in a paper cup.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

The Rolling Stone's song '(I Can't Get no) Satisfaction' is not about sex and drugs. It's about the Marlboro Man and cigarettes


----------



## squidly (Sep 26, 2005)

You can't rollerskate in a buffalo herd...


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

If something is posted on the web, it must be true.

Longest palindrome is....

Rats live on no evil star


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

Hillary Clintons husbands girlfriend spits


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Family Style said:


> Yep good information when deciding which direction your bait tank should turn. If you keep bait in a tank in Texas your tank should turn counter clockwise


I presume you are talking about the circulation flow? If so, what does it matter? Just because it flows counter clockwise draining has no bearing on what direction the water in the tank turns by force.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Bozo said:


> I presume you are talking about the circulation flow? If so, what does it matter? Just because it flows counter clockwise draining has no bearing on what direction the water in the tank turns by force.


Lil fishes like to swim in circles due to the correolus effect .... (the rotation of the earth.). That's how and why they swim around a light at night. Supposedly it is much healthier for them to have that current in the livewell as well.

I piped my livewell oxygenator to swirl the watwr this way but yea I don't think it makes much difference.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

The netherlands version of dr pepper is called dr foots

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

had2reg said:


> If something is posted on the web, it must be true.
> 
> Longest palindrome is....
> 
> Rats live on no evil star


A man, a plan a canal, Panama.


----------



## golffisherbob (Aug 11, 2005)

You can't fart quietly in a metal chair.....


----------



## Row vs Wade (Jul 7, 2009)

markbxr400 said:


> If you start counting at one and spell out the numbers as you go, you won't use the letter "Z" until you reach 1 zillion.


Since numbers are infinite, there is a number named after every word, sentence, paragraph, story, book, and anything else you can imagine... and all of those numbers don't even begin to scratch the surface.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

The sad thing is, I've been watching my dog poop ever since I read this thread. Even worse, every time he's pooped so far, he's been facing north.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

pocjetty said:


> The sad thing is, I've been watching my dog poop ever since I read this thread. Even worse, every time he's pooped so far, he's been facing north.


So, that means he's not bipolar?


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

What goes up must come down. If it doesn't in 4 hours see a doctor.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Some women's lipstick contains fish scales


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

chumy said:


> 29.92 inches of mercury last time I looked


Yep, Your right, my bad, but technically, its also, 101325 Pa (1.01325 bar), equivalent to 760 mmHg (torr), 29.92 inHg and 14.696 psi


----------



## troutmauler (Dec 7, 2006)

If you build a duck blind, everyone and there brother will be in it before you get there.

B.O.A.T. Bust out another thousand

Fritos are good when everyone is fishing looking for birds.

Learn to fight fish with rod tip down is a must.


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

The civil war wasn't very civil.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

A nautical mile is one minute out the 60 minutes in each degree in earths circumference


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Trump is the next president


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

And they CAN fly inverted.



Hullahopper said:


> You can land a pontoon plane on a gravel road.....once.


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

The sun does not set, the horizon rises.


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

There is no spoon....


----------



## Tator Salad (Apr 13, 2008)

There is no such thing as cold , there is a lack of heat .


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

An elephants memory pales in comparison to a PO'd womans.


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

5+5x5+5=35


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

_"Here I sit...broken hearted....

Paid my quarter...and only farted.."_


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

There's an easy way to tell if a woman is wearing panty hose. When she farts, her ankles swell.......


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

pocjetty said:


> A man, a plan a canal, Panama.


.amanap ,lanac a nalp a ,nam a

......?????


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

carryyourbooks said:


> What about girls?


don't know i can only confirm with what i have :rotfl::rotfl: also its said they are that way for a reason, one reason is you don't want a set of clackers if you know what i mean lol


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

lite-liner said:


> most women's expensive perfume's main ingredient is Ambergris (whale puke)
> 
> Electricity doesn't flow from + to -
> 
> ...


stoichiometric pressure? Wha???

Here's one:

Ike was the first president to share a bed/bedroom with the first lady. (Previous presidents had a separate bedroom for the first lady)


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Popeye's nephews were named Pipeye, Peepeye, Pupeye, and Poopeye.


----------



## SoberBrent (Jun 17, 2013)

At the age of 18 you can legally buy a .50bmg anti material rifle, but you cannot buy a 380acp handgun.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

If its not your left knee or your right knee, it must be your weenie.


----------



## Jigger (Feb 12, 2009)

stargazer said:


> Yep, Your right, my bad, but technically, its also, 101325 Pa (1.01325 bar), equivalent to 760 mmHg (torr), 29.92 inHg and 14.696 psi


29.92 millibar is equal to .433 psi. Which is the weight of 12" of water column.


----------



## THA (Jan 5, 2016)

*question*



SoberBrent said:


> At the age of 18 you can legally buy a .50bmg anti material rifle, but you cannot buy a 380acp handgun.


What is an "anti material rifle" Is that what they used on the Enterprise to fight Klingons?


----------



## Jigger (Feb 12, 2009)

It shoots no type of material...its just a gun.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

THA said:


> What is an "anti material rifle" Is that what they used on the Enterprise to fight Klingons?


Speaking of clingons, has anyone heard or gotten downwind of Freon lately?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

It's always coldest about an hour after sunrise.

TH


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

Tortuga said:


> _"Here I sit...broken hearted...._
> 
> _Paid my quarter...and only farted.."_


There used to be "Pay" stalls in public restrooms.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

I'm not from Shiner.

Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

The "end of the day" is just the end of the day.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

A 40 coin roll of uncirculated 1983 Philadelphia mint quarters has a current value of around $1200. A roll of Denver mint of the same year is valued at $600. Even though both mints stamped out a combined total of over 1.2 billion quarters that year, they did not produce "mint sets" for collectors in 1982 and 1983, and uncirculated examples from those years are difficult to find. Not a bad return on a $10 investment over 32 years.


----------



## goodable (Feb 27, 2015)

The trampoline used to be called jumpoline until your mom jumped on it.

I'll see myself out...:rotfl:


----------



## MattRez (Mar 19, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

The garbage you have to haul out weighs twice as much as the groceries you bought.


----------



## jwales (Dec 25, 2012)

Stop getting hood winked by Lowe's and Home Depot for ant and bug killer. Best thing on market is liquid soap diluted with water and poured over ant piles or pitched on wasp nests. Kills them like gasoline!


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

If you boil an egg with lots of salt in water, start peeling from the big end and peel it under running water, the shell won't stick.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Nearly every woman in America can still wear the same earrings she wore in high school.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

You can make very good rocket fuel from table sugar and stump remover available at lowes, HD etc.


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

A no guns allowed sign holds no water to a concealed carrier. Only a 51% and 30.06 sign


----------



## customflat (Nov 11, 2005)

After a hemoroidectomy, Metamucil capsules will not work. You must use the powdered version or you will **** spiked golf balls four or five days later. You will wish you were dead!


----------



## Jaysand247 (Aug 19, 2012)

reelthreat said:


> Dogs perfer to poop in alignent with the Earth's magnetic field (facing magnetic north or south).
> 
> And Cocaine is a heII of a drug.:ac550:


My dogs poop facing into the wind .. I suspect that's to see if something is sneaking up on them when they are busy . Unless my dogs have screwed up magnetic sensors lol.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

they're, their, and there all have different meanings, as do your and you're, and irregardless is not a word.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Time flies like the wind.
Fruit flies like the bananas.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Hippos closest living relatives are whales and dolphins.
Bears closest living relatives are seals.
Speaking of whales, there is at least one large pack of killer whales living in the Gulf of Mexico year round.
There are no snakes in Ireland.
Javelinas are not pigs...or rodents.
The chicken came first, not the egg.


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

Steak and BJ day is not about the steak.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Sanders and Clinton would ruin the country.


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

sotol buster said:


> What goes up must come down. If it doesn't in 4 hours see a doctor.


 Or the head nurse


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

rat race said:


> Steak and BJ day is not about the steak.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Or the BJ either.


----------



## FishingMudGuy (Aug 13, 2014)

Sharkbait do you have anything to add to this thread?


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Reading every thread posted on 2Cool does not make you a better fisherman. Fishing makes you a better fisherman.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Gravity always wins


----------

